# Friday fun......flash back



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Show us some old or never seen before pictures of your poo. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Well you did ask xxx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A video of Molly playing with her friend Lily

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/VID_00000071_zpse788a9b1.mp4.html


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My phone won't let me like anything but I love them all!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> A video of Molly playing with her friend Lily
> 
> http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/VID_00000071_zpse788a9b1.mp4.html


Gorgeous video clip!  Our 2 boys are just like that, the growly play-fighting and chasing, its fab!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Poppy, you are GORGEOUS! Very similar to our Dexter's colouring, and beautiful coat; hope he looks as good as Poppy when he's older.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry tried to post video wrong format x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, I hope I have never posted these oldies


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Donna, Molly - so cute, the gorgeous Jake - can never get enough pics of him, love the one of him with his paws on the crate, and poppy looks so like Dudley did before his coat thickened up - right, now lets see what I can find...


'Sock?,what sock?, yum, lovely muck!, its was soft and long mum, but not very strong! In the snow and getting warm from the radiator.

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, Cute Lady, didn't see those before. I'm away early eve until sunday(without internet) so I expect I can enjoy seeing much more on this thread then.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lady and Dudley <3 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awww baby Lady so cute Love Dudley especially his mucky shot too cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah I love all of these pictures!! they are all so cute!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Here are a few of my little monkey! Love seeing all these photos, they are all such cuties!

Baby Lola....















Fluffy Lola








Protective Lola (when my daughter wasn't feeling well)








Snuggly Lola


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A baby Ralph


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby's "owl" face
Ohhh - it's doing the upside down down thing grr


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

These are all so cute!! Upside down owls included 😄😄


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What a lovely lot of 'poos - a real photo fest


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What truly gorgeous poos 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Arlo and Savannah in the dark, Savannah really having a flash back moment


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Savannah looks like a robot with those eyes!!! 😉


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am loving all the beautiful poos

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

arlo said:


> Arlo and Savannah in the dark, Savannah really having a flash back moment
> View attachment 19066



Love the eyes too funny


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have any really old ones, so here's one of Miss B from today, she visited the groomers and I was late picking her up, so she's being very crabby, and was rubbing her head to get the bow out.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Both old, and I haven't posted these two on this site yet.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Getting a bit big for me to pick up now.
Then.









Now.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

A few rain shots from this morning.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Lovely rain coat Molly! Nice to see you enjoying your easy walk harness too  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I LOVE her in that coat!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Getting a bit big for me to pick up now.
> Then.
> 
> 
> ...


How big is she? She is beautiful! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Lovely rain coat Molly! Nice to see you enjoying your easy walk harness too  x


Yes she did have her easy walk harness. It's great now that we sewed it in place


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

She had just had her trim she looked much bigger with all her fur. She is now 18 1/2 inches to shoulder and the same from shoulder to her tail so is square. Easy to measure without all her fur and she is just on 11kg. She is going to be a big girl. I sometimes think I have goldnoodle. Hope she doesn't grow much more.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

This was actually today...so it's never been seen before! Sid leaping through all the cut hay... It took ages to get every last grass seed out of his fur!!! But he'd had a great time so that's all that matters!:jumping:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> She had just had her trim she looked much bigger with all her fur. She is now 18 1/2 inches to shoulder and the same from shoulder to her tail so is square. Easy to measure without all her fur and she is just on 11kg. She is going to be a big girl. I sometimes think I have goldnoodle. Hope she doesn't grow much more.


Jake is 17 from shoulder to floor and 24 pounds. I think the American cross is smaller. I wouldn't mind him a tad bigger 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

SidneyM said:


> This was actually today...so it's never been seen before! Sid leaping through all the cut hay... It took ages to get every last grass seed out of his fur!!! But he'd had a great time so that's all that matters!:jumping:


Sid is a handsome guy. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Jake and her are same weight. Since her trim you can see how long her legs are. 
There is a 2 year old cockapoo dog we meet on our walk and he can walk under Poppy without crouching he is so tiny looks more poodly in fact I thought he was but owner said no a cockapoo. 
Be interesting to see how Boycie will measures up to her.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

erinafare said:


> Jake and her are same weight. Since her trim you can see how long her legs are.
> There is a 2 year old cockapoo dog we meet on our walk and he can walk under Poppy without crouching he is so tiny looks more poodly in fact I thought he was but owner said no a cockapoo.
> Be interesting to see how Boycie will measures up to her.


I can't wait to see. He is a love. You will enjoy two. I know I do. 
My mom's poo is tiny also. She can just about walk under Jake. Willow is in between the two but not done growing. Tho we went to the vet yesterday and she said willow won't get much bigger. 
Not sure how they know that.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Is it the amount of loose skin they have. Poppy always had lots oh and massive paw pads which she has grown into x


----------

